# Most feared/hated enemy model?



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys.

So I was wondering, what is your most feared/hated model. When your opponent pulls out model X, which one makes you go "oh balls not him/her/it again"?

For me, and bare with me, it's my mates Hive Tyrant with his bloody guards. I say bare with me because I like to use my Daemon Prince on his Hive Tyrant (I know it's a miss-match and if I wanted to beat him I would just mob in with a unit, but I'm not an uber serious player, I want to win and have fun). But I digress.

Look forward to your views.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Marbo.

Have never played against him, and only used him a couple of times, but just the fact that he comes in from anywhere, doesnt scatter, and drops a demo charge.
Not necessarily worth the points, but just the fact that you cant do anything against it besides just mech-up, but even then by turn 2+ against Guard you wont have many transports left anyway.

Oh, and Mephiston.
Not really worth the points, but just annoys the crap out of whoever is on the other side of the table, and soaks up a surprisingly large amount of firepower.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

only because i use him constantly i love marbo; he's a little star!

My bane as im guard is that sonofabiatch doom of malantai; yes he has t4 but he normally has 10 wounds by end of his deepstrike......bar steward!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I hate Tyranid Heirophants :threaten:
And I never want to face Draigo coz he sounds like such a piece of OP crap - unless we're playing apocalypse and I happen to handily have a Vortex Grenade :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

My friend has given almost all of his models to me, so I have to say 'Oh balls, not him again (The scary models, not Alasdair)' every time I walk into and out of my room (Including when I get up/Go sleep). Although I have to say that his 16-man Khorne Berzerker unit he uses when playing as Disorder really scares me. Answer: Moar Plasmar! I also hate Vindicators, although TBH it never ends up firing more than once as it's such a high threat.

Midnight


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't like Marbo either...I play IG but don't use him myself, but the other 10 IG players do and he nearly always kills/dstroys something of mine when he comes on. That's usually it though because I target him until he's dead my next turn.

Kharn is the other one that gives me the shits, as he can really dish out the pain but also take a lot of it himself.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Marbo. Till I faced him, and killed him in a single turn of close combat after his demo charge missed :laugh:


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Defilers,dreadknights-personal telewhatnows lemon russ's


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> For me, and bare with me, it's my mates Hive Tyrant with his bloody guards. Look forward to your views.


I must agree. Tyrants piss me off so much, and only massed combat or heavy fire takes them down, especially with guards. Anyway, my real bane is my brothers Death Tyrant, as he calls it. He has 2 sets of sything talons, which used to be so much better, but its ok because he has the same attacks. He also has wings and bioplasma, plus a bunch of psycic attacks and fear or something. I can never assault him when I want to and he flies past me shots. Lucky for me no invulnerable or id be so screwed. Probably not worth the points, but I hate him.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i tend to only have lots of situational hate

grey knights wit halberds in CC.

IG when its pitch battle/spearhead deployment and they have 1st turn

horde nids when they have 1st turn DoW deployment.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Dreadknights. Against 3 of the buggers at 1500 pts not much you can do without a dedicated list.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

3 in 1500? Wow.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

That is what we in canada call a dick move.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> That is what we in canada call a dick move.


But British people are quite happy to call these guys Douche-bags instead.

As for my hatred. I too would have to rank Marbo. The shit never seems to miss with his demo charge and it has a handy knack of blowing up my Devvies or Sternguard. I send in my CC captain to deal with the git.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> But British people are quite happy to call these guys Douche-bags instead.


We call them that too, but ****** also suffices- no homophobia. A ****** is a person who is pathetic in some way or another- in my book, at least. 


ANYWAY. 

I generally hate everything on the opponent's team when playing Tau simply because I know the chucklenuts will just "MOVE SHOOT MOVE SHOOT ASSAULT HURR".

In any other case, I hate the manstuffing out of Terminators and dreadnoughts. Exterminate with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> I generally hate everything on the opponent's team when playing Tau simply because I know the chucklenuts will just "MOVE SHOOT MOVE SHOOT ASSAULT HURR".


i sense lots of Tau on Tau hate here...



:grin:

oh im gonna add broadsides too. good god those thing just make my vehicles look like molten slag TOO much...:angry:


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Deathwing. Hate going up against an all termie army but I play GK paladins so…
Also flyers, eldar titans with holo-fields, and bio titans in apoc always top the list.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Big Mek w/ Shokk Attack Gun. Damned OP against Tau.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Night Bringer for me.

Dam thing take's so many shots its not funny.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

The Hellhound tank. Eats through my devilgaunts like it's shootin' Raid.


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

When I played as tau (my first army) my friends marbo went rambo (marbo=an anagram of rambo if you haven't noticed) on my guys and obliterated my hammerheads (2 beside each other) then went on to poison pistol and then poison knife my 12 man honor guard squad and killed my ethereal, making all my troops take a check (luckily only my stealth suits ran, WHEN THEY WERE RIGHT BEHIND AND READY TO BLAST HIS LEMAN RUSS INTO PIECES!) he did that in two turns without taking a single wound, now I play guard...



other one would definitely be trygon. I have faced it twice, the first time, and the last (both being the same). I know he's expensive but if used correctly he can decimate, especially in an apocalypse game! In fact I would pay that points cost for just the ability to soak up fire like that and its subterranean assault, just for that I would pay the whole points cost.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

Where I play there is a guy who playes the Straken+huge infantry blob. The look on his face when my trygon pops out behind him and proceeds to eat 40 guardsmen was priceless.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I really dislike Captain Harrison of my regular opponent's blood angels army. He never seems to die, he's not gone down in a single battle yet and seems to always get into the fight at the last minute to tip the scales. The worse thing is that i built, converted and painted the model for him for a christmas present.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

I HATE MARBO!!!!!!! He annoys the hell out of me and essentially ignores the best thing about my plague marines. I also hate basilisks and leman russ executioners. 
But i fear nothing!!!


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

Armor: Landraider
Named/IC: High Marshall Helbricht
Squad/Unit: Wraith Lords


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Armor: Monolith. Only one person I know plays Necrons (and he literally just got them), but AV14 that ignores all my weapon specials basically gives me no way to deal.

Unit: Nob Bikers, I can just imagine, I don't want to play wound allocation roulette.

HQ: Mephiston, I7 S6 Force Weapon (with S10 if the power goes off)? What a goddamn asshole.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

@Arkanor: Mephiston is also usually S10 because of the sanguine sword power, so yeah...sorry
I also am not entirely sure how to quote posts so thats why its not quoted. and i hate mephiston too. and vendettas!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

The Gray Knights, The Space Emo's. Both these armies have a lot of room for character, but you only see them as "hurrderrrdurr Sang guard spam" etc.


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

@Killystar Gul Dakka- Halbricht? that is kinda random :crazy:

Mefiston all the way. He belongs in the Chaos dex, and all named characters really. They feel like cracks in the game to me, but for the points they better b!


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

hate, not really, feared, the bigger the model the more im scared of it, actually worked well against nids, shoot the bigger things and the smaller ones go away


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Fallen said:


> i sense lots of Tau on Tau hate here...
> 
> 
> 
> :grin:


If you could somehow get circumstances set up so I could have my Tau getting in a sissy slap fight with another Tau player, I would gladly pay you because I have yet to see this happen ever.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

The unit I hate the most is genestealers. I really fucking hate them bastards and devote damn near everything to killing them. My friend who plays nids knows this and always brings his stealers.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Back in the day it was elderad


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

I would say Marbo as i have seen him take out a squad, then nut a wraithlord, and then take wounds off other things before he eventually died. But he can be shot and i have seen him die so many times that i have got used to him turning up. What i do worry about are things like, i believe they are called executioners, 5 plasma canons on a tank is just scary, that or hellhounds. IG tanks just scare me with what they can have.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

IG tanks are just misunderstood; they are actually quite cuddly


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> If you could somehow get circumstances set up so I could have my Tau getting in a sissy slap fight with another Tau player, I would gladly pay you because I have yet to see this happen ever.


It would never happen. Both tau players would be too afraid to launch their guys into combat (even against tau) and the whole game would simply be either them running around in circles while shooting each other or a game of everyone deploying in terrain and never moving for the duration of the game :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

yshabash said:


> It would never happen. Both tau players would be too afraid to launch their guys into combat (even against tau) and the whole game would simply be either them running around in circles while shooting each other or a game of everyone deploying in terrain and never moving for the duration of the game :biggrin:


- _Are they gone yet Shas`La?_

-_No, Shas`El. They are still there.' _

-_Damn it! Very well, hold positions!_


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

From personal experience Terminator Chaplains, it might just be lack of armor ignoring weapons on my half,might be ridicously consistant good rolls on friends half but damn do these things just tear me apart. And every time I try to get trygon to go hunt him down he sends squads to keep me busy so he can go take out everything else


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Another vote for Marbo from me... SO cheap, SO OP, So easy to slip into any IG army. Rarely wins a game, but OMG so annoying!!


----------



## blind_freak (Dec 8, 2009)

It's gotta be the demon prince for me. I generally don't have too much trouble with it but god do I hate it when it shows up on the board.


----------



## Hellhammer (May 1, 2011)

Unit: necron destroyers (pure evil with a hovercraft and a huge frickin gun)
Character: Prince Yriel (Wait, he just killed 10 of my genestealers with his EYE?)
Armor: Hellhound tanks (No, just no)


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

full squad of Incubi with the archon from a raider... blah... thats a B!^@$.


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

I would also like to ad a vote for chaplains, they are not as bad as they used to be with the older edition, but they have still left a dent on the soul...*shudders*


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


> full squad of Incubi with the archon from a raider... blah... thats a B!^@$.


Eh, that's not how Incubi should be used. That's a 350 point squad -.-

Now a 4 man Incubi squad and and Archon in a Venom, that's more efficient.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Eh, that's not how Incubi should be used. That's a 350 point squad -.-
> 
> Now a 4 man Incubi squad and and Archon in a Venom, that's more efficient.


However - it would still scare the crap out of most opponents - they sure as hell will munch a unit for the FnP token then proceed to fleet and run down another unit!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> However - it would still scare the crap out of most opponents - they sure as hell will munch a unit for the FnP token then proceed to fleet and run down another unit!


Yeah if you have enough other scary targets on the table for them not to get focused out before they do diddly 

On topic: I forgot the Necron Monolith. I HATE Monoliths!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Vehicle: Black Templar Land raider - not only do they ALWAYS have blessed hull, it usually contains a load of terminators.
Unit: Havent yet faced it but im sure i will - Paladin Deathstar with max nade characters.
Special Character: None, all are very pointed and awesome but tend to have a big gaping weakness to take advantage of.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

The first model that gave me the "OH SHI-" face was the Eldar Avatar, which was the VERY first game of 40K i played.
Now, Lelith Hesperax gives me the gribblies.


----------



## Heretiker (Mar 10, 2010)

> (snip)
> Mefiston all the way. He belongs in the Chaos dex, and all named characters really. They feel like cracks in the game to me (snip)


This!

And monoliths ofc.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

land raiders or anything with av 14 all round, just somethin annoyin about somethin that's basically invunerable to the majority of my guns i know that's wht melta's for but still annoys me


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm changing my vote to a Grey Knight Paladin Apothecary. That model alone has killed Captains, faced down an entire squads of Terminator and came out without a wound, and banished Ang'grath in a single turn of combat. I hate him.

Midnight


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Eh, that's not how Incubi should be used. That's a 350 point squad -.-
> 
> Now a 4 man Incubi squad and and Archon in a Venom, that's more efficient.


Funny story about these, Tycho, Honor Guard and x8 DC killed them all, lost the honor guard and five of eight DC. That was a big suprise.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurdsman joke eh i guess eldar avatar's sure my thousand sons can run away but with SAP theres no point so i tend to get charged..and well die but on the bright side at least i can annoy it with Ap3 bolter fire unti then but i still crap my self when i see one


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I sat on a chaos rhino once....


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Toss up.

Death Star or Star Destroyer or whatever paladins for Grey Knights. I just cant bring them down before they come crashing into my lines and ruin my day.

Trukkz. Yes, trukkz. THe build that ends up wiping me most is a Green Tide, since I just cant get enough firepower downrange. Those special rules thay have make them unlike any other transport. I can pop a rhino or a devilfish, its tops in its tracks, unloads, and I get a turn or two to shoot the contents before they can get in assault range.

Not a trukk.

I shoot that bitch and its got half a dozen special rules that cause it to get CLOSER to me, dump its contents, and set me up for an immediate assault. Unbelievably infuriating.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Fallen said:


> horde nids when they have 1st turn DoW deployment.


You mean you don't take advantage of the fact that the army ends up being split in two by default?

Anyway on topic I'm not sure what my most feared enemy model is. Hive Tyrants are the likely choice as they're an impressive sight even before they start walking through a bolterstorm.

As for Marbo, I've faced him once but it was with my Snakebites, so his demo charge didn't have that much effect. He's good in combat though.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I dislike the Monolith simply because I think it looks cheap.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I really hate Vendettas!!

Stupid, overpowered, retarded, piece of shit!!!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> I really hate Vendettas!!
> 
> Stupid, overpowered, retarded, piece of shit!!!


Good thing I have two.


----------



## vraksianrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

for me it has got to be the Nid Bio titan in apop games, i have a variety of super heavies and a war hound and i wouldnt want that bloody thing anywhere near any of them nothing you can do seems to take enough wounds that it actually dies and on the one occasion i got it down to 1 wound it regenerated back 5 in its turn
in normal games whenever i bring out my harlequins seems to get a groan from marine playing characters or outflanking genestealers squads anything they charge when they appear is pretty much fucked


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

monoliths, as my anti tank for my wolves is pretty much entirely melta except for 2 lascannons i struggle to deal with it, espeically when his destroyers target my long fangs specifically for this reason


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, I'm completely terrified of Dreadknights, as they seem to cut through orks as a knife does through butter.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Wraithlords with brightlances for me, I thanks the gods that they do not have their Invulnerable save anymore.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Oblits! When taken in multiples they just take so much firepower to stop them! Grrr......


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

None any more as my list can take most enemies these days, although the deceiver is still as annoying as ever.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

No unit in particular is _that_ problematic for me, but if I had to pick I'd consider either Hellion blobs, or maybe Rune Priests or Librarians- anything that can reliably shut down my GKs psychic powers is super annoying.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Dark Eldar assault units in their super fast transports and ability to assault after moving a long distance.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I play DE and nids so it has to be Vulcan. Not only is he a beast in his own right but he makes the whole army super killy.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Hate. Let me tell you how much I've come to hate the Chaos Marine power 'Lash' since I began to play 40k. 

There are 60,000 miles of veins within my body, if you stretch them, and place each vein from end to end. 

If the word 'hate' was engraved on each nanoangstrom of those thousands of miles it would not equal one one-billionth of the hate I feel for 'Lash' at this micro-instant. For Lash. 

Hate. 

Hate.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Oof not a fan then mynameisgrax?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lash is only effective within the range of most psychic defences in the game, and even then only against units on foot. And I would rather have Warptime on my Prince, to be honest.

Midnight


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Oof not a fan then mynameisgrax?


Not exactly, no. ^_^

I'm not saying it's overpowered, as the newer codexes have shifted the game towards mechanized units and offered plenty of units with great psychic defense.

The reason for the hate is the fact I play Orks. Orks have nothing to help them against Lash, and frequently depend on footslogging units in order to win. 

Just use mechanized units, you say? The problem is, those lash filled lists usually also have 9 obliterators, and perhaps also some deep striking melta-terminators as well. The vehicles can't live, and then the Orks just wander around, powerless to stop the lashing units.

That's why I hate it so much. It's not that it's overpowered, it's that there's often no way to defend against it, depending on what army you're using.


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

My Girlfriend's Trygon Prime. I just hate that fat worm! It's just that, he seems to be immune to any kind of attack, as I just keep rolling 1's to hit that bastard. It's like, all I can do, once he shows up, is watch as he kills and eats my Dreadnoughts and entire squads of Deathwing Terminators, while my GF makes *omnomnom* noises. >_>


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

I am scared of my own Tervigon (This thing gives random a new meaning (triple 1 on turn one in two consecuative games!))... you don't know how much of a bust it can be if you roll a double in the first turn... I break out in cold sweats when it comes to rolling the dice! 

And in a completely normal and sane we, me and the model have an agreement, he keeps doing his family guy impression, he doesn't end up out the window!


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> Just use mechanized units, you say? The problem is, those lash filled lists usually also have 9 obliterators, and perhaps also some deep striking melta-terminators as well. The vehicles can't live, and then the Orks just wander around, powerless to stop the lashing units.


I do apologize for CSM's having little other options to annoy you though . I agree, Twin lash is a combo of gay that alot of foot sloggers hate. I both deal it (with my twin DP list) and have received lash (as Guard) and it's not fun.

Which brings me onto what I fear most: Psykers of all shapes and form - the powers are wild cards that can ruin your day unless you commit to weeding them out and learning what they can and can't do which is a problem when you have other targets on the table and are inexperienced like me.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish more psychic power were the game ruining type. I mean honestly 70% of all the 4th edd psychic powers were no more powerful then a typical special weapon in most cases. I mean bolt of change? Give me a proper melta gun any day. Hell even winds of chaos is a random ability that only is truly useful if your fighting marines as it becomes a underpowered flamer against eldar/gaurd/orcs. 

Seriously psychers are supposed to wield horrific power that can reduce battle tanks to ash, and rip apart a person at the molecular level, but almost every army is stuck with beta level rejects that are often out clased by combat oriented IC's.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

I must confess to hating anything with the number "4" in its stat line. Thats just jealousy though. I play Tau.

So I control my hatred with the force of greater good, or shittloads of S5 guns.

I only fear one thing - The "Doom of Myarmy". . . sorry, thats "Malantai". Irritating Fking Thing.

Die damn you. DIE!. . . . (damn that 3++) . . (_removes tau from the table_):wild:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

That's the one that lets them move your models? Isn't it great? Just when you thought you were out of assault range.... (*eery music, duh duhn duhnnnn*)

Noone seems to take the magna-grapple for the furioso dreadnought though.... it's all that and a bag of chips Str8 AP1 hit and drags the model. Of course, it only works on vehicles.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Until recently, my buddy's Vulkan He'stan, which has the head of my chapter master on his base. I say until recently because I instagib'd him with a krak missile fired by a scout.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

There are plenty of great psychic powers, but I have to admit, they're mostly in space wolves and grey knights. My favorite is a rune priest with murderous hurricane and living lightening for a ridiculously low 100 points


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

The Doom of Malantai

Agrh. Hate hate hate hate it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't hate any of my opponents models. But i have a healthy dose of fear happening at the moment. Apoc game next weekend and my oponnent is using a reaver.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> I don't hate any of my opponents models. But i have a healthy dose of fear happening at the moment. Apoc game next weekend and my oponnent is using a reaver.


Kill it. Kill it with fire. I don't care if that's not an option, do it.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I see a LOT of fear and hate being thrown at Mephiston lately, even though he doesn't have an invulnerable save, nor can he join a squad.


----------



## otogimaru (Dec 12, 2010)

my little brothers abaddon, who can explode a land raider and do the following damage to its occupants: kill 4 wolf guard termies w/ th/ss and wound logan grimnar twice, and take only one wound, by himself, in one turn, (his and mine technically two but who's counting) true story. i now check under my bed every night for abaddon


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

Trygons annoy the fuck out of me. Especially after some guy took two of them in a thoousand point list against my chaos. Not fun at all


----------

